# LEAK (Headliner)



## Chevygirl89 (Sep 18, 2013)

Well I went to pick up my bf and noticed water dripping from my headliner up at the drivers side a-pillar. I already contacted GM Customer service about a month ago because I already had a leak in the trunk and the passenger heated seat turns off after a *1* min *30* sec. I guess it was the element in the seat which is on back order. Prior to the heated seat not working I had a problem where the passenger seat would move around from accelerating and braking. They replaced the track. So I dropped off the car at the dealer to get the trunk issue and paint issue fixed. A little more then a week later they called and said it was ready. I talked to them when I picked the car up and they said it was leaking from the spoiler. They ordered a new spoiler resealed it and haven't had a problem with the trunk since besides a bolt or screw they must have lost between the outer and inner skin of the trunk while working on the spoiler (Going Monday to resolve this). So when the part came in for the seat, I took a half a day off work and went back to the dealer to get it fixed.(going to the dealer is 50km one way). They ended up taking the seat out and opened the box and came to find the wrong part got sent to them. So now I have to go back again. In total so far for the seat an trunk issue I have went to the dealer* 4* round trips in a total of *400 *km and a half a day off at work. Now I have to drop off the car again. Since I got the car back from the leaky trunk and not even 2 weeks later I have this problem now with it leaking from the headliner. I know its not a issue with me opening the sunroof cause I never open it. Its like every month there is a issue with this car or take one step forward and two back. I am so upset, this should not be happening with a brand new car that's not even 6 months old. I haven't even been able to enjoy my xm radio and on star cause its always at the dealer. My xm radio subscription is now up too. Lucky I bought the extended warranty, cause the way this is going I will need it. My xm radio subscription is now up too. I will be uploading a video tomorrow of this issue with the headliner. Maybe someone can help me out, all I want to do is enjoy my new car.


----------



## Chevygirl89 (Sep 18, 2013)

Had my bf take a vid of the leak last night, if anyone could give me tips on what to do would be awesome. Here's the link on YouTube


----------



## Val_the_Realtor (May 23, 2016)

We have 2014 Chevy Cruze (bought it used a few months ago); no sunroom, no spoiler, but leaking roof/headliner. Here are some pics. Will be taking it to dealership tomorrow when they re-open but was wondering if this is an ongoing issue with the model and what the cause is.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Val_the_Realtor said:


> We have 2014 Chevy Cruze (bought it used a few months ago); no sunroom, no spoiler, but leaking roof/headliner. Here are some pics. Will be taking it to dealership tomorrow when they re-open but was wondering if this is an ongoing issue with the model and what the cause is.
> View attachment 194666
> View attachment 194674
> View attachment 194682
> View attachment 194690


I'm, going to guess that the seal along the top of the windshield isn't fully in place. Does your daughter have a lot of wind noise as well?


----------

